# Hitler gets a late transport



## imurphy (Nov 4, 2009)

Dont remember this being posted before. 

Hillarious!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00EPEs-Lgng


----------



## amberdt03 (Nov 4, 2009)

i posted something similiar to it, but it talked about the show trauma.....very funny either way.


----------



## Pudge40 (Nov 8, 2009)

A paramedic buddy of mine posted this on Facebook. I thought it was funny as all He!!. After getting over the Hitler thing.


----------



## EMTim (Nov 11, 2009)

Another late transport..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4PE6gAZz6s&NR=1

This one made me laugh too


----------



## Summit (Nov 11, 2009)

he's only responsible for 30 million or so deaths... let's pretend he is one of our professional brothers... oh wait... that's not so funny


----------



## firetender (Nov 12, 2009)

I almost aspirated my own vomitus I was laughing so hard!

Dunno about you but within 2 seconds Hitler was irrelevant. What struck home is, yeah, that's exactly what I feel and exactly how I would have expressed it if I had the juevos or the rank.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 13, 2009)

*Hitler's relief is late*

This one hits too close to home, as well ahaha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvN7RhhzGGE&NR=1


----------



## JCampbell (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know who the guy with the moustache is, but he says the EXACT same things I do almost every night! Un-freakin-canny!


----------

